# Quick Question



## NayNay (Jan 14, 2003)

First Nice to have you aboard!  I liked your Confessions!!!! Now you have to read all the female/male issues and POST too! LOL
I have a question how do I start an address book for the private email.  Everytime I try it doesnt seem to work!
Thanks and Thanks for helping us out! Also shouts to Bev &amp; SVT!!!!!  /images/graemlins/alcoholics.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2003)

There are many ways to do that. I will tell you the straightforward one first and then give you more hints.

Go to My Home
Click on *Send a PM*

On the new screen that will appear, type the name of the person you need to send the message to (say *dimopoulos*)
Click the *Add to Addressbook* check box
Type your message and click Continue to send it.

The next time you will go to send a message, on that small combo box displaying the address book entries, you will see the username <u>dimopoulos</u>. You have successfully entered it in your addressbook /images/graemlins/clap.gif

That's it

Now there are shortcuts. Because we are all lazy... (hmmm) what you can do is use the Who's Online screen or the profile of each user. 

So for instance right now I can see KitKat being online (at the top of my screen). 
I click on her name and her profile shows up. 
The first link at the bottom of the profile section is *Send a Private Message*. Click on that.
The private messaging screen appears with the name KitKat on the recipient. 
Click now the *Add to Addressbook*
Type your message and send it.

<u>KitKat</u> will now be in your addressbook.

Voila!

Have fun


----------

